# Protruding chest bone on Siamese



## serafin_s (Sep 21, 2003)

Hi, I went to see some new siamese kittens today and the only one they wanted to sell at the cattery had a protruding bone from the chest. The breeder told me that although it is not normal, it shouldn't really affect the cat at all. Anyone know anything about this. Also, the cat didn't seem active and happy like the rest of the family.


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

I'm sorry, I dont' know anything about that...but I just wanted to say that your picture there under your name is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute!!!! HAHAHA! He looks like he's an inspector or something! That is so funny!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

I'm not sure I understand what you mean. Is it sternum hook? I've heard that sternum hook is a problem for siamese cats. If it is sternum hook it shouldn't be a problem for the kitten. Sometimes the "hook" (that acturally is cartilage) turns inwards and then it can cause problems but as long as the hook is turned away from the body it rarely causes any problems. The defect is hereditary so cats with sternum hook should not be used for breeding.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Did you ask the breeder for the vet's report on this kitten? As long as the vet has ok'ed it for sale, and you didn't get papers, make sure you get the cat spayed. An honest, reputable breeder can have physical flaws show up in a litter, but in my opinion, there should be reassurance that the cat will be able to live a normal life. If the kitten does not seem to be active, look at some other litters.


----------

